# Atitool Help



## OverClockNoob2max (Jan 10, 2005)

Some one said let the ATITOOL do it for me wat do you mean and how?


----------



## OverClockNoob2max (Jan 11, 2005)

Any 1?


----------



## zealot`grr (Jan 11, 2005)

I didn't get it, sorry. try to express yourself


----------

